# Overseed or Pre-Emergent?



## bytemyfoot (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm trying to make my lawn nicer (right now I'm a level 1 lawn guy, someday moving to level 2). The previous owner's only lawn care was mowing as far as I can tell. I have lots of moss and weeds along with some bare and thin patches. Looking ahead, am I better off doing a really good overseed or applying a pre-emergent? Also, these are both things I would do in the Fall, correct?

I'm trying to absorb as much info as I can from this amazing community, but it can be overwhelming at times.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

You will be amazed what a proper pre emergent and some fertilization can do for a lawn.

A lot of the weeds you are probably seeing especially broadleaf weeds are controlled by just about any pre emergent. Overseeding might help crowd out some of those weeds but most will just return without a pre emergent.

Pre emergent planning should start in the Spring before weeds start germinating and the timing in NJ is roughly late March early April depending on the weather. Some pre emergents last the entire season and some last 60-90 days and require follow up applications in the fall so a lot will depend on what product you decide on and if you plan on seeding.

Seeding is def better in the fall and you can apply a pre emergent at seeding but that type doesn't last as long as others that are used when not seeding. You could Time your pre emergent in the spring so that it doesn't prevent you from seeding in the fall then do another round of pre emergent for the fall and winter once the new grass is established.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

bytemyfoot said:


> I'm trying to make my lawn nicer (right now I'm a level 1 lawn guy, someday moving to level 2). The previous owner's only lawn care was mowing as far as I can tell. I have lots of moss and weeds along with some bare and thin patches. Looking ahead, am I better off doing a really good overseed or applying a pre-emergent? Also, these are both things I would do in the Fall, correct?
> 
> I'm trying to absorb as much info as I can from this amazing community, but it can be overwhelming at times.


Most people would do a preemergent in the Spring, not Fall. There are some reasons people do a preM in the Fall but it sounds like you are just starting out (which is great) and maybe just stick to basics for now. If I had a yard full of weeds, what I would probably do is:

1) you want a post emergent week killer and a sprayer. I like a product called speedzone but there are more readily available weed killers at Home Depot. I bet someone on this board will give you a good recommend for that.
2) make sure to read the label to find out how long you need to wait between spraying the chemical and seeding.
3) You want to seed in the first couple weeks of September, ideally.


----------



## bytemyfoot (Jun 4, 2019)

Is now an alright time to spray post emergent? I have Southern AG Lawn Weed Killer (mecoprop-p, 2, 4-D, & dicamba) and Prodiamine on hand. Should I use one or the other, or both?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

bytemyfoot said:


> .... Looking ahead, am I better off doing a really good overseed or applying a pre-emergent? Also, these are both things I would do in the Fall, correct?


Welcome! :thumbup: Hey, see below (and check out full thread at link; and) DO BOTH!

not sure if it is a sticky yet but, if not, it sure oughta be (be real neat if anyone typing POA Ann... was automatically directed to it! 

Sure hope it helps (it has sure helped me overseed AND apply my pre-emergents! :thumbup:

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=7168&p=135727#p135727

From Suburban Jungle Life Weds MAR 20, 2019:

I apply meso (Tenacity) at 0.184floz/M and etho (Poa Constrictor) 1.5floz/M the day of seeding. 
I seed once summer heat breaks but not long after. If you seed late, poa will have germinated already. 
Etho is safe 2 weeks post germination so I reapply 4 weeks after seeding. 
Meso is safe 4 weeks after germinaton so I apply that 6 weeks after seeding. 
I usually don't have a long fall so I don't bother with Prodiamine but if you do, that is 2 months post germination. 
I do use Prodiamine in the spring though.

Seeding, meso, etho.
4 weeks post seeding, etho
6 weeks post seeding, meso
8 weeks post seeding, Prodiamine if needed.
Spring, Prodiamine before poa germinates.



bytemyfoot said:


> .... I'm trying to absorb as much info as I can from this amazing community, but it can be overwhelming at times.


Aaaaaaamen to that! (Think of it like you're in a marathon, not a sprint! :lol:


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

bytemyfoot said:


> Is now an alright time to spray post emergent? I have Southern AG Lawn Weed Killer (mecoprop-p, 2, 4-D, & dicamba) and Prodiamine on hand. Should I use one or the other, or both?


Do not apply prodiamine right now. Use that in the spring.

You can start spraying the southern ag product now but keep in mind spraying at air temps above about 85 could damage your good grass. You probably need to make at least a couple apps. The goal is to kill as many of the weeds as you can and then seed the lawn in early september. You need about two weeks between your last spray and the time you seed. Give the product time to work. It won't kill the weeds over night. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## new lawn fanatic (Mar 1, 2021)

I came here with this exact question. Thank you all for helping me too


----------



## smsrmdlol (Nov 29, 2020)

440mag said:


> bytemyfoot said:
> 
> 
> > .... Looking ahead, am I better off doing a really good overseed or applying a pre-emergent? Also, these are both things I would do in the Fall, correct?
> ...


I've been looking for this answer for so long! Is this for cool season grass I assume?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Can you post pictures of your current situation? It's hard to give advice without seeing your starting point.

It sounds as though you will need to overseed, so I would skip Prodiamine. For clarity, prodiamine applied in the late summer/early Fall will help prevent annual bluegrass (poa annua) from germinating. This needs to be applied before soil temps reach 70F. Spring time applications as temps reach 55F help prevent the germination of most broadleaf weeds.

Many people will do 3 applications - early spring, late spring and late summer/early Fall.

Where you want to skip a late Spring app is when you plan to seed in the late Summer.

Being in NJ, you will likely want to over seed towards the end of August / beginning of Sept.

Now is the best time to kill any existing weeds as they will be actively growing.

Between now and the time of your overseed, I will get the most basic lawn care practices down: mowing frequently, feeding and watering. Watering will be crucial to have perfected for your overseed.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

440mag said:


> bytemyfoot said:
> 
> 
> > .... Looking ahead, am I better off doing a really good overseed or applying a pre-emergent? Also, these are both things I would do in the Fall, correct?
> ...


How did this work out for you? Any pictures of your progress?


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I think this weekend is cool weather in NJ spray that southern AG if you can not to many cool days left. This time of year if I do any spraying I do it later in the day close to dusk less heat and hopefully under 80 degrees


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> How did this work out for you? Any pictures of your progress?


Okay, this is WIERD.

A. I hardly EVER take photos of my lawn;

B. I did so only today as I was mentioning to another member I'm behind on my Fall Nitrogen spoon-feeding;and,

C. I haven't logged in here to TLF in I-don't-know-how-long and when I do I saw your query … ! :lol:

Less a photo of the lawn and more a picture of the dog's fourth best side (that snakeskin he's been playing with came off a copperhead we came across in the woodpile, moving 4-1/2 cords of firewood, earlier in the week; it's his favorite toy now, as soon as he is outside he makes a beeline for wherever he last had it! :lol: )

In summary: taking SuburbanJungleLife's advice ALWAYS pays off! :thumbup:


----------

